# Raidmax Sagitta



## darksplinter (7. Oktober 2007)

was meint ihr zu dem Case ??

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_447&products_id=4067


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Oktober 2007)

Geschmacksache, ich mag lieber schlichtere, edlere Gehäuse, z.b. PC-7 von Lian Li (kostet ca 80 EUR)


----------



## darksplinter (7. Oktober 2007)

also ich brauch shcon son show-case...dar allerdings nioch mehr als 60 euro kosten---> that`s the prolem

cih dachte da eher in sachen Verarbeitung und so..


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Oktober 2007)

sieht nach einem normalen Metallgehäuse aus, entgratet usw. wie es in der Preisklasse halt üblich ist.
dieser querstehende HDD-Käfig ganz unten könnte allerdings Probleme machen, wenn eine sehr lange Grafikkarte rein soll. die Tiefe ist mit 51cm eigentlich recht gut, aber dieser Käfig scheint recht nah am Mainboardschlitten dran zu sein laut den Bildern.


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

Das Chassis kenne ich. Absoluter Mist. Aber das Frontdesign gefällt...

Entgratet ist bei weitem nicht alles. Die Fontblenden habe ich nicht rausbekommen, mein Bruder hats geschafft - dafür aber ne Schnittwunde kassiert.


----------



## darksplinter (7. Oktober 2007)

welches würdet ihr denn so empfehlen...wie schon gesagt ,sollte halt en showcase mit window sein und net über 60  kosten


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...=6270&osCsid=af6a1795cb113147385936f957b5ca52 ?


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...=6270&osCsid=af6a1795cb113147385936f957b5ca52 ?



Coolermaster kann man durchweg Empfehlen, bislang hat mich keins von meinen enttäuscht


----------



## darksplinter (8. Oktober 2007)

joa..sehr interessant....werds mir nochma überlegen


----------



## GamerPC (11. Oktober 2007)

hallo! wollt auch nochmal was dazu sagen:

also hab das Gehäuse jetzt bestimmt schon 6 Monate und kann es nur empfehlen!  Das gesamte Kühlkonzept ist sehr gut und Platz hat man auch wie ich finde jede Menge. Kleiner Tipp: Das Silber-Schwarze sieht besser aus also das andere bei caseking!


----------



## darksplinter (12. Oktober 2007)

hab mir jetzt das sagitta für 21 gekauft...bei dem preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen...

--------------------close-------------------------


----------

